# England, SouthWest or London??



## DougGrigg (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys, any TPF members from london or the southwest (Devon?) Would be interested to meet up with a a few guys/girls for some photo trips


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 28, 2013)

Not that I'm active here anymore but I've been thinking of all the past London meetups we've had.... maybe its time...

I'm in Reading so I can get to town pretty easy


----------



## cowleystjames (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm in oxford, don't mind travelling up to the smoke or Bristol.


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2013)

Far up in Suffolk here so a bit out of the way for London visits - but there should be a good few around here to make up a London visit 




lostprophet said:


> Not that I'm active here anymore but I've been thinking of all the past London meetups we've had.... maybe its time...
> 
> I'm in Reading so I can get to town pretty easy



TPF needs more otters - its full of bunnies and bacon these days - bacon is fine, but seriously bunnies!!


----------



## DougGrigg (Oct 29, 2013)

hah, any guys down In the southwest? I have access to hasselblads if that sways anyone haha !


----------



## vimwiz (Nov 7, 2013)

Im in Cambridge, if anyone fancies a trip!


----------



## damojoker13 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi I'm near Redruth Cornwall  how is everyone??

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

